# 2008 Canadian Target and Field Nationals



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Just wanted give everyone a heads up to the dates of the 2008 target and field nationals 
2008 FCA Target/Field National Championships – Winnipeg, MB 
Please note the schedule changes below: 
July 28 Unofficial field nationals practice, field inspection and registration
July 29 Field Nationals Day 1
July 30 Field Nationals Day 2 & medal presentations 
July 31 Moving day! Set up of the target range, range inspection
August 1 Official Practice and Equipment inspection
August 2-3 FITA 1440
August 4-5 FITA 1440 (August 4 Fred Usher Cup)
August 6 FCA Open & Junior/Cadet World Trials 

We are working hard to make this an enjoyable nationals for all. I will work to keep everyone up to date on whats going on as soon as it is confirmed. I should have details and pricing on some dorm apartments thats are availible for rent right next to the field in the next couple days once we can confirm pricing and the number availible.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Are you telling me that I can drive less then 2 hours and be at the Canadian Nationals?? That would be SWEET :thumb:


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

So why did MB schedual the FCA Target Nationals to over lap the US Nationals?

Now I have to figure out which one to attend, Hum, Done!!!!!

US Nationals!


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

While I am still on the other side of the world and wasnt able to be present at the meeting on Sunday, I can assure you that every effort was made to accomodate what we could. Unfortunatly we have a nationals format that is 9days long...a deadline for selection of our 2008 Junior/Cadet World Teams...a 3-D Nationals that were could not overlap....a venue/host accomodation that had limited dates availible...and Olympic team leaving for Beijing...just too many things in the way of holding them at any different times. Its too bad that everyone may not be able to make it, but we know that those that will will enjoy themselves.
oh...btw LeEarl..I am callin you out...you better show up...at least for the target...field..or 3-D...there wont be no kids snowmobile tournament to save you this time...its on!


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Xs24-7 said:


> While I am still on the other side of the world and wasnt able to be present at the meeting on Sunday, I can assure you that every effort was made to accomodate what we could. Unfortunatly we have a nationals format that is 9days long...a deadline for selection of our 2008 Junior/Cadet World Teams...a 3-D Nationals that were could not overlap....a venue/host accomodation that had limited dates availible...and Olympic team leaving for Beijing...just too many things in the way of holding them at any different times. Its too bad that everyone may not be able to make it, but we know that those that will will enjoy themselves.
> oh...btw LeEarl..I am callin you out...you better show up...at least for the target...field..or 3-D...there wont be no kids snowmobile tournament to save you this time...its on!


Hey Ed 

Thanks for posting up the information about the FCA nationals this coming summer. And thank you to you , and the remainder of the organizing committees that have taken on the task of putting on such events. :thumb: I'm hoping to make at least one of the events, time and family commitments permitting. I had a great time last year, when I was fortunate enough to be able to make the 3D and Field events. Met lots of great new folks, and had a chance to catch up with some old friends. I hope that every archer from Canada that is able to attend will do so  It is great to see our Nationalistic pride. 

And LeEarl, as it seems Dietmar is heading south, you could at least head north to fill the void


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Foghorn said:


> So why did MB schedual the FCA Target Nationals to over lap the US Nationals?


aww. i was looking forward to go to both. i wanted to get at least one out of country shoot under my belt before junior worlds. don't mean to hijack, but any suggestions?


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Foghorn said:


> So why did MB schedual the FCA Target Nationals to over lap the US Nationals?
> 
> Now I have to figure out which one to attend, Hum, Done!!!!!
> 
> US Nationals!


who cares about us nationals:wink:, I am at a dog show that week:tongue:

I hate it when they dont ask me about my very important life and what my busy schedual is like

Reed


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

Reed said:


> who cares about us nationals:wink:, I am at a dog show that week:tongue:
> 
> I hate it when they dont ask me about my very important life and what my busy schedual is like
> 
> Reed


Sorry, I just wasn't thinking straight. 

Some of the archers in Canada would have liked to shoot both and now they will have to choose one or the other. Unfortunately attendance will suffer at one of these events. It would have been nice to have the top Canadian archers shooting against one another at the Canadian Nationals and with the over lap in tournaments this will not be possible. This happened last year as well with allot of the top recurve shooters not being in attendance for the Canadian Nationals in Orangeville. I personally don't think this is the best thing for archery in Canada, but then agian I have been wrong before.

Dietmar Trillus


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Foghorn said:


> Sorry, I just wasn't thinking straight.
> 
> Some of the archers in Canada would have liked to shoot both and now they will have to choose one or the other. Unfortunately attendance will suffer at one of these events. It would have been nice to have the top Canadian archers shooting against one another at the Canadian Nationals and with the over lap in tournaments this will not be possible. This happened last year as well with allot of the top recurve shooters not being in attendance for the Canadian Nationals in Orangeville. I personally don't think this is the best thing for archery in Canada, but then agian I have been wrong before.
> 
> Dietmar Trillus



man dont take everything so personal. I would love to have shot it to, but I will most likley have to miss it.( may make the field portion) With Dauphin having to put 3d nationals when they did, kind of screwed up all the dates, its not like they put it on that date just to screw you

Reed


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

Reed said:


> man dont take everything so personal. I would love to have shot it to, but I will most likley have to miss it.( may make the field portion) With Dauphin having to put 3d nationals when they did, kind of screwed up all the dates, its not like they put it on that date just to screw you
> 
> Reed


I realize that it was not ment to screw me or really anyone else for that matter. I do believe that the shoot itself might suffer for this and it is very unfortunate that things played out this way. I know of quite a few shooters that would have loved to shoot both and now this is no longer an option. 

Dietmar Trillus


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I am 100% in agreement, and wish it could be different. Unfortunatly it isnt possible, and there is a conflict. The good news is that it does take advantage of August long weekend, so hopefully that may help. I think that it is much better when all of Canada's best are at our nationals, unfortunatly I cant remember the last time that happened. Thats the tough part with some many conflicting tournaments...


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Xs24-7 said:


> I am 100% in agreement, and wish it could be different. Unfortunatly it isnt possible, and there is a conflict. The good news is that it does take advantage of August long weekend, so hopefully that may help. I think that it is much better when all of Canada's best are at our nationals, unfortunatly I cant remember the last time that happened. Thats the tough part with some many conflicting tournaments...


That is the unfortunate truth. There are only so many weeks/weekends during outdoor shooting season and conflicts are inevitable. I would have to believe every effort was made to avoid having conflicts, but reality is another issue. It is also unfortunate that some of our archers will be forced to choose where to shoot, either in Canada of the US, during that period, I think everyone would be in agreement that if at all possible it would be preferable that all interested Canadians shot the FCA's. But, such is life and I'm sure the numbers whom won't be able to make the FCA's will be a small percentage of the total attendees. And with whomever shows to the tournaments, Champions of the day will be crowned 

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Well my point is somewhat different, as long as Canada waits to see what date everyone else uses, our Nationals will always be viewed as something less than what it should be.

The OAA used to send a team to the NAA nationals, the main reason we stopped was that you couldn't win it, you could only win the US open at the end.

Yuo can win the FCA nationals and the Canadian open (FCA open)

I think the FCA should pick a date(s) and stick to it no matter who it conflicts with. How many archers will for go our nationals for someone elses let say 10, when we have around 150+ attend whay do we worry about 10.

look a it this way when our Nationals do not conflict do we get same kind of zeal to attend ours from others


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

We need to make our National Championship a more prestigious event, important to all Canadian archers, as it was years ago. These days, for most "top" Canadians, the NAA Championship is more important and frankly, more fun. That should change.

IMHO the FCA should stop messing around and go back to emphasizing a *combined* "aggregate" target/field championship which is celebrated more than the separate target and field events. Field needs to be encouraged more, especially for the recurve shooters - they tend to avoid field, and while they have their reasons, the _perception_ seems to be they feel their form is too delicate to risk taking shots with different stances and body angles. 

In my years of shooting FCA events I won several separate target and field championships (and indoor), but never the "big one". 

I'm not usually one for forcing anyone to do anything, but *required* attendance for anyone receiving FCA/COA funding should be reconsidered, with no exceptions other than team-based World or Olympic class events that may conflict.

On the other hand, the attendance numbers in Ontario last summer were great, so maybe the system is fine the way it is. What do I know?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

I agree with Stan, as for last years Nationals, for me and a few others I talked to there seemed to be something missing. I shot a few nationals a Caledon and after the days shooting there was a get together for drinks and BSing about the days shooting, last year you had to find out where everyone was at what was going on,yes it was a championship but didn't seem like one to me.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Stash;6098339
I'm not usually one for forcing anyone to do anything said:


> required[/B] attendance for anyone receiving FCA/COA funding should be reconsidered, with no exceptions other than team-based World or Olympic class events that may conflict.


I totally agree if an archer cannot be bothered to attend their countries nationals, yet draws funding from their either their province or a national program they should be disqualified from receiving funding from those bodies. The only exception would be for those attending team based or Olympic qualifiers and of course the worlds them selves. If your funded by either your province or a national program, you are sponsored by them and represent them. Skipping nationals or provincials when you receive funding the government, would be like telling a corporate sponsor to take a flying leap I'm not attending your event because Fred's archery club has a higher payout scale. This is something that the Fca should talk about at their next meeting that funding could be going to other archers that may not have any sponsors and this may be the break they need to make an impact on a larger scale.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I think for the most part we see a large portion of our top archers at Nationals, with a few notable exceptions. Personally I would rather not have someone there who is only there out of requirment, rather I would love to see a field of archers who value the Canadian Nationals for what it is. I think that it will be tough to get the "shine" back on the Canadians, so long as there is more money and prestige across the border...and that is not going to change. In every sport, there are the "major events"...and the not so major...I went to the Australian Open Golf Championship...and while most of the top Aussies were here....ALL the top Aussies will be at the US Open...they follow the money and fame...thats life, and I dont begrudge anyone from chasing whatever it is they choose. That being said, things can be done to make our Nationals a great event that all can enjoy. I think it is important to have it at a venue where the majority of archers are togther, before, during and after the event. In Winnipeg we will have apartments for rent at a very reasonable rate right next to the shooting field, as well as events for everyone during the free time after shooting. We will do our best to run a proffessional, organised event. We willl run an event on time, and it wont take 8 hours to shoot a half FITA each day(dont get me started on that...)...I can only control what happens on the day, not who shows up. I know we will likely have 120 compeitors, and that our top Olympic archers will be in Beijing...one of our top compounders will be in Colorado...and the rest of us will be having a great time in Winnipeg...life goes on...


----------

